# need help with id of these slot cars ?



## daverave64 (Jan 10, 2001)

Hi 
I bought this small collection and don't know much about the slot cars in the pic .
Any help would be appreciated , most interested in model name and a value ?
Thank You ,
David


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

Hey there,

I don't see too much in the way of slot-cars except the white Mclaren and the (what appears to be) candy-green Mustang. The rest seem to be all regular type Hot-Wheels, with maybe the exception of the pink one in the back row, which might be a Sizzlers. Either way, a fine collection you have there! The HW's look like originals in which they could be worth a pretty penny. If you post over on the Hot-Wheels forum, they could you probably answer all your questions--and then some. Very informative bunch, over there! On the slots--feel free to pm me if you plan to get rid of them!  

Cheers!


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

Damn those are some beautiful redlines!  You definately are looking at some good cash cars there..... 

You definately need to go post that pic in the Hot wheels forum here at Hobbytalk....... I'm sure you'll get ALOT of interest.

:thumbsup:


----------



## daverave64 (Jan 10, 2001)

Hi and Thanks for the reply .
I mostly collect vw toys and a few redlines , those cars I have some knowledge about .
The 2 slot cars are the ones in question , mustang is a fastback model and I have had a few people asking for a price on it , I am just wanting to get a fair market idea of it's value . 
Thank You ,
David


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

I would venture to say a value anywhere from $20.00 t0 $30.00 for the Mclaren and $200.00 to $400.00 for the Mustang, presuming it’s an original Candy car—and, at the right time, or maybe more than that on that E-Auction place. 
I use the term "value" loosely, because it’s all relative to what you want- and get for them. If you’re searching for a Redline Mustang in pink and come across one for trade--if you think it’s fair, and make you happy, I’d just do the trade regardless. Trading to me is more the satisfaction than it is the value-but they do cross paths. The wife has an original Gold VW bug—A 68’--mint out of the box, that I’d love to throw your way—but couldn’t avoid the castration… 
I’m sure you’ll do well with both. Good luck! 

Cheers..


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

the mustang is more likely a model motoring and sells for 22-25 bucks. would you be interested in selling that mach5 looking orange car in the second row email me


----------



## daverave64 (Jan 10, 2001)

does this pic help any ? how can you tell them apart ?


----------



## daverave64 (Jan 10, 2001)

Hi

I did some searching tonight and found this auction : 

Item number: 5944603212

My car has the same all black interior and the stripes are painted , I did not remove the motor but the inside of the body is gray not molded green .
I am really curious now ...
Thank You ,
David


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

sethndaddy said:


> the mustang is more likely a model motoring and sells for 22-25 bucks. would you be interested in selling that mach5 looking orange car in the second row email me



Actually, look at the condition of all of these cars......If I'm a betting man I'd say it's a 100% original Aurora....given the condition and time period of the other cars here.

That Mustang is REAL clean.... and for a Ford it's a beautiful car :devil: 

My wife also loves VW's...and I buy diecast VW's every chance I get......she has one really nice Antifreeze Redline VW Bug...as well as a Redline Beach Bomb.......and yes, I can safely say that if I traded those off I'd probably get the snip also :jest:


----------



## Captain Fred (Feb 19, 2000)

I don't know if it was so for all of the Auroras, but the original Aurora bodies that I had were painted with the underside being a different color. The JLs I have seem to be molded in one color with just the details painted on. Also, evidence of age such as drying tires and discolored or tarnished looking wheel hubs. Also, on the old stuff, the glue on the inside of the body was getting a yellow or brown tint, as it had aged. 

A pic of the underside of the body might help.


----------



## madsapper (Jan 25, 2001)

daverave64 said:


> does this pic help any ? how can you tell them apart ?


 Trade ya some reds for it!


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

*Mustang*

It's an original Aurora.....worth hundreds. And some of those redlines are worth a bit themselves.


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Johnny Lightnings have the number 804 molded inside the body on the hood. Model Motoring should have molded or printed the words Model Motoring on the inside of the body on the hood, and Road Race Replicas should have Road Race Replicas engraved on the inside of the body. If that Mustang you have is original it should fetch a few hundred dollars from the right person. But your picture shows it a darker shade of green than the one in Bob Beer's book or Thomas Greenburg's Guide to Aurora Slot Cars. I hope this helps.


----------



## daverave64 (Jan 10, 2001)

Hello

Thanks for all the help , I took a few more pics and hope they help to answer some questions . 
I think that I got a better pic of the color with a reflector lamp and GE reveal bulb and I should have used a white background instead of my desktop . 

PLMK what you think and THANK YOU all again for the feedback ,
David


----------



## daverave64 (Jan 10, 2001)

Sorry about the glare...I need to build a photo booth .


----------



## Piz (Apr 22, 2002)

Thats an original Aurora Mustang candy green , and one of the cleaner ones I have seen . The paint looks very good, with little wear or scratches. I would be willing to bet it would bring 4 to 5 hundred on ebay if you post all of the pictures you have posted here , BUT place the car on a clean sheet or two of white copy paper . That should bring out the color shade better


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

One way I was recently told to tell the difference between an original Mustang fastback and a repro is the little tiny section of roof under the rear window, the "filler panel" between the window and the trunk lid... I'm pretty sure that on original cars, the stripes are NOT present under the window. On repros, the little tiny section of stripe is painted there. I may have it backwards, but I know that I checked it out on my cars at the time and the repros were different from the originals. (I'm out of town visiting family now so I can't go check which is which, sorry...)

That thread may have even been here on this board. Anybody remember a thread about a black painted Mustang fastback going for an exorbitant amount on the 'bay that turned out to be a MM repro?

hth--

--rick


----------



## Al Markin (May 17, 2003)

I'm not in any way a judge of value on your cars, However it appears to me you have gathered up real clean and desirable pieces! Thanks for sharing the pictures!


----------



## doctorslotcar (Jul 25, 2004)

NICE STUFF_ IT WASNT TOO LONG AGO ON EBAY THAT A 65 mustang was well over $400.00


----------

